# A fancy pendant lamp using recycled plastic



## joguelamp (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi!
Thinking of doing some painting?. You may recycle the empty paint bucket into a cheap pendant lamp for your room. First of all, wash it well hehe.
If you want to try it at home, click on the link below and follow the steps.
Hope you like it!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVeNX0TSOwo[/ame]


----------



## wellliving (Mar 14, 2017)

nice  i try it


----------

